

Mining and Understanding Software Enclaves - BeoShaffer
http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/I2O/Programs/Mining_and_Understanding_Software_Enclaves_(MUSE).aspx

======
dguido
Oh hey, we're working on MUSE! MUSE is a really unique program. I think the
plan is for it to be entirely unclassified and for all the code and research
to be published at its conclusion. We expect several performers will make use
of another one of our DARPA-funded developments, mc-sema:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
How much is "making tools to make complexity manageable" a good idea versus
"making much simpler software"

I know the second is vastly harder but it is a better approach ... Less lines
of code, less problems...

